# Whats a safe paint stripper for carbon ?



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Guys, I have a carbon fork I want to strip the paint off of. What have you guys that have been stripping frames using ?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

You're in risky territory with any chemical stripper on a carbon fork, as it's going to be hard to know what effect it may have on the resin that holds the fibers together. You're likely going to have to sand the colour coat off.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, I know the issues at hand. Thats why I'm asking here before I use something from home depot that melts the whole fork. There are several guys on here who have stripped entire scott frames. I'd like to know what THEY used.


----------



## stefano_cercone (Sep 30, 2009)

Carbolift


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Good Old sandpaper and LOTS of patience and elbow grease. After I get bored with my A9c I'm going to sand down my frame and fork just to be different but since this is the WW forum I'm also doing it to lose some weight.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

stefano_cercone said:


> Carbolift


Interesting. I also read on a car forum that any stripper safe for fiberglass will also be safe on carbon composites. The downside is that the stuff is very mild and usually takes forever to work. This stuff may be a re-packaged marine stripper.

What I'm doing is this. I bought a carbon road frame on ebay. I'm using the fork from my present frame but it is painted white. I just want to make it bare carbon. I'll sand it if I have to.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I believe they are right at the car forum. I've used paint stripper on car parts and it acts much faster than carbolift. You could do a test with some old carbon part and car paint stripper and see if it damages the carbon fibre.


----------



## Joza (Jun 4, 2010)

Careful with color strippers! If they are meant to be used on steel or Al parts, they might interact with the resin and eat it as well.
But there's a thread in the tooltime forum and Carbolift seems to be the right way to go.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

By carefully using abrasives, you have complete control of what is removed where, and the surface finish you end up with.

I took the lettering off of my Trigon carbon fork with a medium-grit sanding sponge, which you can find at many hardware stores.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

Just use sand paper. I have stripped several carbon parts. Test the part with some 800-1000 grit paper. That should be enough to remove...if not, step down do 600. Once you are done with the 800-600 grit, move up to 1000-1500 grit to remove the fine scratches.
It's not hard to do and much safer than using chemicals.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

If you're using sandpaper, you'll need something closer to 320-grit to remove the lettering on a Trigon fork, even using a D/A sander. The sanding sponge did the most work without leaving coarse scratches.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i used sand paper with soapy water for a Scalpel carbon frame

now on a road bike Scott addict frame , i am using Carbo Lift


----------



## nickboers (Sep 26, 2009)

Wet paper in 600, 1200, 2000, then rubbing compound, and you can get it to bare carbon and almost mirror shine.


----------



## jdfelt (Mar 29, 2009)

Do you have pics of the Scalpel?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

jdfelt said:


> Do you have pics of the Scalpel?


check my old blog

eliflap.blog.aruba.it

click on every month starting from OTTOBRE 2008 ( october in italian )

this is nowdays .

under the legs of 2011 juniores Italian champion , Matteo Olivotto in Champery SUI in the World Cup race , finished 22th

or link here

http://forums.mtbr.com/cannondale/my-2008-scalpel-wieghs-7-59-kg-16-733-lb-389853.html


----------



## jdfelt (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

